# Brandung, Dorsch, Schwimmer



## Schascha (27. Juni 2003)

Habe des öfteren erlebt, daß ich kurz nach Sonnenuntergang an der Ostsee mit Wathose in der Brandung (nah am Strand)Dorsche mit dem Blinker fast direkt vor meinen Füssen gefangen habe. Macht es eigentlich Sinn mit Knicklichtschwimmer in der Brandung (natürlich bei Windflaute) mit Wattwurm oder Fischfetzen den Dorschen nachzugehen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Das ist bestimmt ein Gaudi. Versuch es docvh einfach! Ich habs noch nicht gemacht denn der Fisch soll sich ja durch die senkrechten Ruten und die gespannte Schnur auch selber Haken.
Wenn es aber gut beißt und du bereit bist zum Anschlag dann kann das funzen.
Viel Glück und vergiss die Fotos nicht!


----------



## Heringsfetzen (29. Juni 2003)

@Schascha
Ich glaube das funzt. :m
Vieleicht beisst auch der eine oder andere Platte  habe schon öffters beim Waten flüchtene Flundern gesehen....
z.B. auf Sylt   genauer in List/Mellhörn haben wir sogar Platte am hellichten Tag gefangen und da ist das Wasser nicht sehr tief.
(ca. 1.2m)
Wenn ich das nächste mal dort oben bin werde ich es auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren.

Nur wie soll der Watti angeboten werden ?
Soll er über den Grund schleifen oder über dem Grund schweben ?


----------



## Iwan (29. Juni 2003)

als ich in den letzten sommerferien an der deutschen Ostseeküste was, kam neben mir auch ein Angler.Nach genauerem betrachten seiner Montage sah ich, dass er mit Fischfetzen und Pose angelte.

Später montierte er einen Tauwurm.

Er fing eine Meerforelle und 4 Aale.

Und das mitten im sommer.


----------



## Schascha (30. Juni 2003)

Ich werde Euch berichten, werde ein Schwimmer nehmen, der nicht zu schlank ist und den Wattwurm vielleicht einen Meter tief anbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2003)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, aber warum soldas nicht funzen. In Norge angeln wir auch mit Schwimmer und Pilker/Beifänger inden Straumen, und das funktioniert auch.


----------



## ACP-Holger (30. Juni 2003)

Hey ho,

mit Pose in der Brandung geht superst! Hab es dieses Jahr zum Vatertag probiert. Heavy Feeder Rute, zwei Meter Vorfach mit Einzelhaken und Spezialpose. Die hat ein Kumpel von uns gebaut.
Lange zirka 24cm und unten mit 60g vorgebleit.Fliegt bis zum Horizont das Ding!
Sonst normal mit Perle und Stopper die Tiefe einstellen.Als Köder Wattis.
Dorsche waren leider nicht am Start, aber dafür Platte und Hornis.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Schascha (30. Juni 2003)

Holger,
hast Du Tags oder Nachts geangelt (wenn Du nachts damit geangelt hast, schickt da 1 Knicklicht auf die Entfernung)? Sieht man Deine Pose auch einigermaßen bei Wellengang? Wie stark treibt sie ab?
Hattest Du eine Brandungsrute benutzt und standest Du mit der Wathose im Wasser oder am Strand?
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2003)

Da werden die Angelzeitschriften aber staunen:
Im AB werden neue Angelmethoden entwickelt. Bin mal gespannt wann wir das in den Zeitschriften lesen dürfen


----------



## Istvan (30. Juni 2003)

Hatte 2 Posen mit Tragkraft 80g und größer schon mitgehabt in Norge, aber beim Erstversuch Bammel gehabt vor den Kumpels ... "Wat´n dat´n?":q 
Für (auf Norge bezogen) Pollack & Co sollte das gehen.
Bin mal gespannt auf diesbezügliche Erfahrungen.

Istvan


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2003)

In den Straumen klappt das auch prima mit Pilker als "Gewicht" und zusätzlich Beifänger auf Dorsche. Und nicht nur auf kleine!!!


----------



## Istvan (30. Juni 2003)

> In den Straumen klappt das auch prima mit Pilker als "Gewicht" und zusätzlich Beifänger auf Dorsche. Und nicht nur auf kleine!!!


Hei Thomas, muß man dir immer alles aus der Nase rauskitzeln? :q 

Istvan


----------



## ACP-Holger (30. Juni 2003)

@ Schascha,

als Rute habe ich eine 3,90er Heavy Feeder von Cormoran benutzt. War eher eine Langeweile Aktion am frühen Abend bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang.
Da ich die Pose wirklich nur bei völligem Ententeich benutzt habe, war sie natürlich super zu sehen.
Eigentlich ist das meine Hornhechtpose, um vom Starnd aus auch auf Weite zu kommen.
Da sie sehr bauchig ist wird sie bei stärkerer Strömung oder Wind auf jeden Fall sehr schnell treiben.
Noch zum Thema Norge.
@Thomas: Wenn Du den gleichen Straumen meinst:
Aus Jux haben wir dort vor ein paar Jahren mit großen Styropurkugeln (gibts bei Pflanzen Kölle), Makrelenpaternoster und Pilkern den Seelachsen und Pollaks nachgestellt. Hat Riesenspass gemacht.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Heringsfetzen (30. Juni 2003)

@ACP-Holger

"Länge zirka 24cm und unten mit 60g vorgebleit"
Also solche Posen schwimmen noch....ziemlich krasse Bomben.

Jedenfalls hast du damit gefangen....Platte und Hornis !
Sogar die Hornis haben auf Wattwurm gebissen ? 
Ich benutzte meist Buldos vorgebleit mit 20g und einer Länge von 21 cm...die schienen mir bis jetzt noch die besten Meeresposen zu sein.  :m ( auch bei starker Dünung hat man immer noch ne gute Optik auf das Teil )
Ob man damit auf Hornhecht oder Makrele angelt  ....die Teile fliegen wie ein Dartpfeil und es gibt dafür auch Knicklichtadapter 
Nur man sollte den Draht abkneifen der beim Kauf immer als Innenführung dabei ist......
Im nu hat man die perfeckte Laufpose

mfg.  Heringsfetzen


----------



## IjmTex (30. Juni 2003)

Habe auch schon bei ruhigem Wetter (Ententeichverhältnisse) tagsüber in Holland im Watt mit Pose auf Flundern geangelt. Habe eine vorgebleite Buldo-Pose (50 Gramm) benutzt, die hauptsächlich in Holland für das Hornhecht-Angeln verwendet wird. Allerdings sollte man das Vorfach nicht an die Pose binden sondern mit in den Karabinern der Hauptschnur hängen. Die Fische spüren beim Beißen dadurch weniger Widerstand und die Pose wird nicht unter Wasser gezogen sondern kippt zur Zeite weg. Das Vorfach sollte auf jeden Fall leicht über den Grund schleifen, damit etwas Sand aufgewirbelt wird. Als Köder benutzt man besser Seeringelwürmer, da sie widerstandfähiger als Wattwürmer sind und das "Grundschleifen" besser überstehen. Allerdings sind auch Sandaale für diese Angelmethode sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Heringsfetzen (30. Juni 2003)

Danke IjmTex


Das wollte ich wissen wegen dem "Grundschleifen"....so ähnlich
habe ich mir das schon vorgestellt.

Aber wie ist das denn mit dem Krabbenfrass.....?

Wenn man so in der Nordsee fischt kann ich mir vorstellen das man nach kurzer Zeit nen Bündel Krabben oder Krebse an der Pose hängen hat ?


mfg. Heringsfetzen


----------



## Laksos (30. Juni 2003)

Ähnliches Interessantes zum Thema hatten wir auch schon hier! :m


----------



## ACP-Holger (30. Juni 2003)

@laksos,

pardon die Hornis natürlich auf Fetzen. Das war eigentlich ja auch der Ursprungsgedanke.Das mit den Wattis war dann eine fixe Idee aus langer Weile am Abend. 
Zum Gewicht und der Größe: Ja sie schwimmen noch und zwar sehr gut. Bei weniger Wurfgewicht ist das Ding sehr schlecht zu werfen gewesen (Auskunft des Posenbauers).

c ya


Holger


----------



## Laksos (30. Juni 2003)

Mit den Fetzen läßt sich sicher auch besser als mit Wattis auswerfen! :m


----------



## ACP-Holger (1. Juli 2003)

Hey ho

hab auch mit den Wattis wenig Probleme gehabt. Du lädts die Rute ja nie so stark auf, wie beim herkömmlichen Brandungsangeln. 


c ya 

Holger


----------



## IjmTex (1. Juli 2003)

Hoi Heringsfetzen,
mit den Krabben hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, da ich immer nur im März und April (fangträchtigsten Monate im Wattenmeer auf Plattfische) und bei wie gesagt Ententeichverhältnissen mit der Pose geangelt habe. Bei "normalen Wetterbedingungen" (Wind und gut Strömung) kannst Du es komplett vergessen. Die Pose treibt dann viel zu schnell, so das die Platten überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit finden zu beißen. Die Strömungsbedingungen bei aufkommender Flut auf den westfriesischen Inseln sind halt viel extremer als an der Ostsee. Ohne Krallenbleie in der holländischen Waddenzee geht beim "normalen Grundangeln" gar nichts. Die beste Methode ist allerdings einen "übereck gehenden Plastik-Casting-Boom" (ich hoffe Du weißt was ich meine) mit einem 10 Gramm-Blei an das Vorfach zu machen. Die Mundschnur mit einer leicht auftreibenden Perle (Lil Corki) am Casting Boom gestoppt, sollte 30 bis 40 cm lang sein. Du mußt das Vorfach natürlich so genau bauen, daß der Boom über die Erde schleift und die Mundschnur mit Köder verführerisch hinterherschleift. Hiermit hatte ich den größten Erfolg, aber man muß die genauen Tiefenverhältnisse kennen, sonst funktioniert es nicht. Leider sind windstillen Tage im Frühjahr an der Nordsee sehr selten, so daß ich leider diese Art des Angelns auch nur ganz selten betreiben kann. Im Sommer, wo man öfter dieses Wetter hat, besteht keine Möglichkeit, da sich die Platten in tiefere Regionen zurückziehen und man vom Ufer nur noch Hornhecht und vorallem Wolfsbarsch so überlisten kann. Wer aber schon mal einen größeren Wolfsbarsch mit der Pose überlistet hat, weiß das die Sommermonate am Wattenmeer, trotz fehlender Plattfische, ihr Gutes haben.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Heringsfetzen (1. Juli 2003)

*DANKE NOCHMALS.....*

@ IjmTex
Das war jetzt aber ein sehr guter Tipp von dir.....werde mal sehen wie es im Frühjahr so aussieht.....

Das will ich auf jedenfall mal testen wenn das Wetter mit spielt ....

Nochmal dazu:
"Im Sommer, wo man öfter dieses Wetter hat, besteht keine Möglichkeit, da sich die Platten in tiefere Regionen zurückziehen"

Das ist wohl richtig ! Muss aber sagen das ich im August auf Sylt
....genauer im Königshafen am Ellenbogen im Priel geangelt habe 
und dort Eimerweise Platte gefangen habe.
Geangelt hatte ich mit zwei Brandungsruten
Nur die Angelzeit ist dort sehr kurz....man muss mit der Ebbe schon mal in Richtung Priel mitwandern,da das Auflaufnende Wasser sehr rasant zurück kommt ......Maximale Angelzeit ca. 3Std
dann war der Priel ausser Wurfweite.
Spass hat es aber gemacht  wenn man die schlickigen Stellen mal vergisst...  Hatte man nicht aufpasst saß man bis zum A.... im Schlamm.

Jedenfalls nochmals vielen dank für die super Auskunft ! 

mfg.Heringsfetzen


----------



## uweuwe (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe schon mal im Frühsommer mit der Pose an der Ostsee geangelt. Beim "normalen" Brandungsangeln gingen mir zuviel untermassige an den Haken. Ich habe also meinen Bissanzeiger (Ü-Ei mit aufgestecktem Knicklicht) als Pose umfunktioniert und die Montage vor der ersten Sandbank (vom Ufer aus gesehen) plaziert. Ich hatte dabei extrem viele Bisse. Gefangen wurden 12 maßige Dorsche und 5 Butt. Insgesamt war das sehr spannend und eine Abwechselung zum "normalen" Brandungsangeln. Sollte jeder mal versucht haben.
Beste Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Juli 2003)

Habe mit Pose auch schon in der Brandung geangelt. Bevorzugt in Norwegen, wegen der vielen Krabben. meine bevorzugte Pose ist eine 200g Tragkraftpose. Hier in der Ostsee habe ich es nur bei Ententeichwetter probiert!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2003)

....mit Pose in der Nord oder Ostsee ist leider nur in Vergessenheit geraten.... Ich habe in meiner Sammelkiste noch eine Pose von meinem Grossvater...(wenn ich Sie denn finde, gibt's ein Bildchen)...ich schätze mal um die 40 Gramm Tragkraft....
Damit hat er (ich kann da nur auf seine Worte vertrauen) von Puttgarden aus mal den Makrelen nachgestellt.... muss in den sechzigern gewesen sein :q ...und auch ganz gut gefangen....also warum soll es heute nicht klappen


----------

